# Looking for information about American Servicemen Killed in Iran 1970 - 1979



## ARTESH (Nov 29, 2020)

Hello there,

I try to stay away from Political discussions, but in short, you must have heard about what happened in Iran in past few months, AQ`s Second in Command and a high ranking Nuclear Scientist were Killed in Iran, Iran regime says "it was MUSAD and Western spies" and uses this as a propaganda ... Me and a friend of Mine are trying to find info about American and any other foreign Servicemen and/or Civil citizens Assasinated / Killed in Iran, Firstly, and outside Iran, but Supported by Iran, in that time period. (our main focus is on 70`s till Iran`s regime overthrown, but if you can add any names prior to that time frame, please feel free to write down). I also have a list of Iranian military servicemen those who had same fate in same time frame.

I have Gathered some names of both Civil and Military Personnel, Their names, Ranks and any other information posted by me, is directly translated from Persian, so it might contains wrong spelling, or ranks, if you found anything, please correct them too.


1- Price, Harold, Brigadier General, US Air Force

2- Hawkins, Lewis L., Colonel, US Army 

3- Schefer Jr., Paul R., Lt. Colonel, US Air Force

4- Turner, John H., Colonel, US Air Force

5- Smith, Donald G., Civil, employee at Rockwell Int.

6- Krongrad, Robert R. Civil, employee at Rockwell Int.

7- Cottrell, William C., Civil, employee at Rockwell Int.

this list continues ...


----------

